# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  [Livre] Oracle 11g - Administration, d'Olivier Heurtel

## Yogui

> Toutes les ficelles ncessaire  l'installation et  l'administration d'une base de donnes Oracle standard sont prsentes dans cet ouvrage, avec moults dtails pour les plateformes Windows et Linux.


 ::fleche::  http://oracle.developpez.com/livres/...L9782746046146

L'avez-vous lu ? Qu'en avez-vous pens ?

----------


## Fabien Celaia

> Excellent ouvrage couvrant une bonne partie de l'administration Oracle, relevant les nouveauts de la version 11 tout en rafraichissant les concepts des versions antrieures. 
> 
> 	      Il s'adresse principalement aux DBAs Oracle des versions prcdentes souhaitant viter le coteux cours de mise  niveau. 
> 
> 	      L'auteur explique clairement les principaux concepts de l'administration, en prenant de plus le soin de comparer les comportements entre versions. 
> 
> 	      J'ai personnellement apprci l'explication dtaille de la gestion des blocs et les analyses permettant d'assimiler aisment cette problmatique de stockage des donnes. 
> 
> 	      Quelques regrets cependant : 
> ...

----------

